# connecting netgear wireless router to cable modem



## ninaz04 (Apr 7, 2009)

hey guys.... just wondering if anyone can help me.
I've been trying to get my wNetgear wireless router (DG834g v2) to hook up to (RealtekRTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC) cable modem.
Problem is...
-i have no setup cd
-when i try using the setup wizard through 192.168.0.1 it won't recognise the connection and says to check the dsl cable.
I've tried rebooting both routers many times and restarting the computor.
Also tried reconfiguring manually by going through the step by step instructions on the right of setup page.
Still no go.
Sometimes it will connect when it's plugged straight into comp others i have to switch it back to normal cable router to get internet.
I can't help but think if i had the set up disc i would be ok??
If anyone has a magic remedy i'd really appreciate the help.
Thanks for reading guys!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't need any setup disk to configure a broadband router.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ninaz04 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey!
Thanks so much for getting back to me so quickly! Sorry i couldn't do the same!!
here's what i got..
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Tracy Falconer>IPCONFIG/ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tracys
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-E3-AD-74
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 03, 2009 9:30:22 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 04, 2009 9:30:22 PM
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-6F-4F-C9-5D
C:\Documents and Settings\Tracy Falconer>PING 192.168.0.2
Pinging 192.168.0.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Tracy Falconer>PING 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Tracy Falconer>PING 192.168.0.1
Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Tracy Falconer>PING 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Tracy Falconer>PING YAHOO.COM
Ping request could not find host YAHOO.COM. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Tracy Falconer>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Tracy Falconer>

hope this makes sense to you cos it sure doesn't to me!

I also realised from your post that maybe this router won't work with my existing router... reaso being i can't connect the modem (ethernet port)to the routers' internet port as it is not ethernet it's a phone line port (on the router).
So i had it hooked up to the 1st ethernet port on the router and the line into the computer to the 4th ethernet port.

What do you think??
I have tried just about everything i can think of + find on the internet. 
Thanks again for your time!
NB


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you're right. I didn't even look at the model number, that's a DSL gateway and has no Ethernet WAN interface.

You need a standard router, not a DSL gateway.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

ninaz04 said:


> Hey!
> I also realised from your post that maybe this router won't work with my existing router... reaso being i can't connect the modem (ethernet port)to the routers' internet port as it is not ethernet it's a phone line port (on the router).
> So i had it hooked up to the 1st ethernet port on the router and the line into the computer to the 4th ethernet port.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something here.I think you were talking about a cable modem initially,but from the above we now have a phone line entering the picture.
Could we have the make and model of the modem we are talking about and the "existing router"
Again,sorry if I missed something,but I'm a bit confused by your post.

Hi John.We were both posting at the same time..Sorry.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, that happens.


----------



## ninaz04 (Apr 7, 2009)

wireless router (DG834g v2) to hook up to (RealtekRTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC) cable modem.
Sorry for not making this clear. the wireless router only has a telephone line input for the internet port.
My original modem is cable connection.
and only has a usb output line and a ethernet output line
not sure if you can help???
cheers
NB


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We need clarification of what you actually have. You mention a cable modem and then you mention an ADSL modem/router. The two are not compatible, what do you really have? Exact make/model please.


----------



## ninaz04 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry, i have attached a link to the netgear wireless router DG834g v2 that i am trying to get working. 
This router has Four ethernet ports, and one internet port (phone line).








http://www.netgear.co.uk/wireless_adslrouter_dg834g.php

I wish to connect this to a (RealtekRTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet modem) cable modem. This has my cable internet line hooked up to it, one ethernet output and one usb output.

i can't really get any technical info online about it online but this is what it looks like MINUS THE TWO PHONE LINES.!









I read somewhere that yuo can chnge the PPoe settings... or the bridgeing settings to make it work...?? Sorry i'm so NOT technical... any advice is helpful.. even if it's a big fat NO IT WON'T WORK!! HA! 
Cheers again!
Nina


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Turn the units over and read the exact model from the label!


----------



## ninaz04 (Apr 7, 2009)

Look it's fine... i'd rather not get advice form you anyway. You are being very rude. 
Thanks.
Nina


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's rude to tell you how to get the model number that's in plain sight? Well, I guess that would be me in that case.


----------

